# OOH Streaming Countdown



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

Out-Of-Home Streaming coming soon!


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

:up:

Can't wait to try it.


----------



## uw69 (Jan 25, 2001)

Great news!


----------



## rainwater (Sep 21, 2004)

Still wish they offered support for PCs and Android. I know Android support is coming but I haven't heard anything about PC support.


----------



## Devx (Jun 1, 2006)

Nice find. 

So this is:

Thursday, October 24, 2013 at 7:00 AM ET.


----------



## fungflex (Aug 28, 2010)

My work productivity is going to collapse if I can stream Tivo over my work's wifi network...


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

Now, if I only had a Roamio....


----------



## innocentfreak (Aug 25, 2001)

I really hope this opens up to eventually streaming shows to other TiVos off network. When I am stuck at my parents, I would love to be able watch my shows via my TiVo there. It could still transcode with the Stream so it wasn't the full size recording as long as the quality looked good enough.


----------



## lickwid (Oct 2, 2005)

Great find, in time for the weekend's football games.


----------



## bradleys (Oct 31, 2007)

I am interested to see if it works reliably. Unfortunately, I don't have a lot of access to wifi signals on most days and hotel wifi is so throttled you can barely browse simple web sites.

Just a thought - you may not actually need a Roamio for this to work, but I may be wrong. I think the Stream is doing most of the heavy listing.

We shall see...


----------



## rainwater (Sep 21, 2004)

bradleys said:


> We will see...
> 
> You may not actually need a Roamio for this to work, but I may be wrong. I think the Stream is doing most of the heavy listing.
> 
> We shall see...


It will work on the Premieres when they get the update later this month I believe.


----------



## Devx (Jun 1, 2006)

bradleys said:


> I am interested to see if it works reliably. Unfortunately, I don't have a lot of access to wifi signals on most days and hotel wifi is so throttled you can barely browse simple web sites.
> 
> Just a thought - you may not actually need a Roamio for this to work, but I may be wrong. I think the Stream is doing most of the heavy listing.
> 
> We shall see...


I'm interesting in finding out how much bandwidth it needs and assuming (hoping) the streaming is adaptive how little bandwidth it (or myself based on quality) can tolerate. I have the upstream but download can vary greatly depending on location, especially since I believe it was stated previously this will be wifi only and not 4G LTE enabled.

I think the understanding and expectation from most is that the stream is doing all of the work. I can't see any reason why the standalone stream wouldn't receive an update very soon after this to enable streaming from the Roamio Basic and then shortly thereafter, the Premieres.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

The current streams aren't that bad. Best quality is only 2.3Mbps and Standard is 1.4Mbps. I'm sure adaptive streaming will have more levels for various bandwidth conditions, but even Best is below the threshold of most modern broadband.


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

I was just going to post I noticed OOH information on the sysinfo page when I saw this thread. Anyway, if you visit the stream sysinfo page there's now a "Out-Of-Home" button
http://<streamip>:49152/sysinfo

On that page there is some port forwarding setup (ports 49151 and 49152).


----------



## tivoknucklehead (Dec 12, 2002)

will compare to my ipad slingbox app


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

Bierboy said:


> Out-Of-Home Streaming coming soon!


On Android?

I've got several Android tablets and it would be nice if I could use them to stream from my Roamio Pro.


----------



## rainwater (Sep 21, 2004)

aaronwt said:


> On Android?
> 
> I've got several Android tablets and it would be nice if I could use them to stream from my Roamio Pro.


Early next year for Android is the best estimate.


----------



## uw69 (Jan 25, 2001)

Will an updated TiVo app for ios be required?


----------



## bradleys (Oct 31, 2007)

uw69 said:


> Will an updated TiVo app for ios be required?


I expect that it will be required, yes...


----------



## bradleys (Oct 31, 2007)

aaronwt said:


> On Android?
> 
> I've got several Android tablets and it would be nice if I could use them to stream from my Roamio Pro.


I think I speak for everyone - including TiVo, that it has taken far too long and not having Android is really keeping them from being able to broadly market this to the type of consumer that will really geek out over the tech.

I also think they need to support a new PC version as well.



Bierboy said:


> Now, if I only had a Roamio....


Get one!


----------



## bayern_fan (Aug 12, 2013)

I do not see this being a worthy contender to Slingbox until there is a viewing option for PC/Laptop viewing.


----------



## rainwater (Sep 21, 2004)

uw69 said:


> Will an updated TiVo app for ios be required?


I'm guessing that is what is coming Thursday.


----------



## bradleys (Oct 31, 2007)

bayern_fan said:


> I do not see this being a worthy contender to Slingbox until there is a viewing option for PC/Laptop viewing.


While I agree that PC / Laptop viewing is going to be an important part of this ecosystem, I think it is very important for TiVo to prove they can deliver with this technology.

This is tough tech to do correctly and in a way that is going to be compelling to consumers.

I am sure we will have fans pining for all of the major platforms:


Windows 8 Metro App
Windows Desktop App
Windows Phone App
IOS Phone App
IOS Tablet App
Apple PC App
Android Phone App
Android Tablet App

*Question:*

I wonder if people are hoping to use a PC version as a cheaper version of the Mini?


----------



## bayern_fan (Aug 12, 2013)

Anyone else notice in the iOS app that "Watch Now" is now an option when away from your home network? The buttons for watching on TV or on iPhone are greyed out though.


----------



## stoli412 (Nov 22, 2003)

bayern_fan said:


> Anyone else notice in the iOS app that "Watch Now" is now an option when away from your home network? The buttons for watching on TV or on iPhone are greyed out though.


It's always been there for me but it gives some sort of message when you're not on your home network.


----------



## Lrscpa (Apr 20, 2003)

moyekj said:


> I was just going to post I noticed OOH information on the sysinfo page when I saw this thread. Anyway, if you visit the stream sysinfo page there's* now a "Out-Of-Home" button
> *http://<streamip>:49152/sysinfo
> 
> On that page there is *some port forwarding setup (ports 49151 and 49152*).


Not seeing any of this. Stream is still running software v. 19.1.2a.01-6 (dtd06/20/13). I've restarted the device, and forced a service call.


----------



## bayern_fan (Aug 12, 2013)

Lrscpa said:


> Not seeing any of this. Stream is still running software v. 19.1.2a.01-6 (dtd06/20/13). I've restarted the device, and forced a service call.


Same for me as well


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

Lrscpa said:


> Not seeing any of this. Stream is still running software v. 19.1.2a.01-6 (dtd06/20/13). I've restarted the device, and forced a service call.


 This is on my Roamio Pro that has the 20.3.7 software. My guess is the standalone units haven't got a software upgrade yet if that's what you are looking at.
Here's a screenshot:


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Apparently Margret posted on twitter that the standalone Stream wont get OOH streaming for a few more weeks. Probably making this a Roamio only feature for a few weeks to boost sales and reviews.


----------



## SugarBowl (Jan 5, 2007)

Dan203 said:


> Apparently Margret posted on twitter that the standalone Stream wont get OOH streaming for a few more weeks. Probably making this a Roamio only feature for a few weeks to boost sales and reviews.


:down::down::down:


----------



## puffdaddy (Mar 1, 2006)

moyekj said:


> This is on my Roamio Pro that has the 20.3.7 software. My guess is the standalone units haven't got a software upgrade yet if that's what you are looking at.


Does your [embedded] stream [inside your Roamio Pro] report software version 20.3.7.1a (from its webpage)?


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

puffdaddy said:


> Does your [embedded] stream [inside your Roamio Pro] report software version 20.3.7.1a (from its webpage)?


Software Version: 19.1.3b-USB-6
Build Date: Oct 1 2013-11:17:53


----------



## puffdaddy (Mar 1, 2006)

Thanks. that's a newer version than has been rolled out to the standalone streams, so likely the "embedded stream" update was part and parcel of the 2013 Fall Update (which thus far, has only been sent to Series 5 devices [Roamio's and Minis]).

We should expect standalone streams to receive this when the series 4 units get the Fall Update.


----------



## bradleys (Oct 31, 2007)

As long as it doesn't turn into months and months delay like Android - then a staged release shouldn't be that big of a deal.

Until a day ago, we weren't even sure the Premiere line would have OOH streaming functionality.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

Dan203 said:


> Apparently Margret posted on twitter that the standalone Stream wont get OOH streaming for a few more weeks. Probably making this a Roamio only feature for a few weeks to boost sales and reviews.


It could only boost sales for Apple users since us Android users are still SOL.


----------



## Surrealone (Dec 8, 2006)

Question????
Will I need to do anything on my end for this to start working? I have Jury duty tomorrow and would like to watch my Roamio at the court house.


----------



## bradleys (Oct 31, 2007)

Surrealone said:


> Question????
> Will I need to do anything on my end for this to start working? I have Jury duty tomorrow and would like to watch my Roamio at the court house.


It is possible that you may need to update the IOS app - could also be that TiVo just needs to flip a switch, but I wouldn't think it would require any setup.

Btw - It will only work on wifi, so I hope the court house has wifi!


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

Surrealone said:


> Question????
> Will I need to do anything on my end for this to start working? I have Jury duty tomorrow and would like to watch my Roamio at the court house.


 You will have to setup port forwarding in your router by the looks of it.


----------



## bradleys (Oct 31, 2007)

moyekj said:


> You will have to setup port forwarding in your router by the looks of it.


That scares me... Most people have no idea how to log into their routers.


----------



## Surrealone (Dec 8, 2006)

bradleys said:


> It is possible that you may need to update the IOS app - could also be that TiVo just needs to flip a switch, but I wouldn't think it would require any setup.
> I hope so
> Btw - It will only work on wifi, so I hope the court house has wifi!


I have two tablets one with WiFi hot spot



moyekj said:


> You will have to setup port forwarding in your router by the looks of it.


No way will TiVo try to pass that off. 



bradleys said:


> That scares me... Most people have no idea how to log into their routers.


Agreed


----------



## Devx (Jun 1, 2006)

bradleys said:


> That scares me... Most people have no idea how to log into their routers.


Right, and considering that Tivo doesn't even support switches with an unmanaged switch being one of the more easier to connect network devices, I'm not sure how support will handle trying to instruct customers on port forwarding.


----------



## Surrealone (Dec 8, 2006)

Devx said:


> Right, and considering that Tivo doesn't even support switches with an unmanaged switch being one of the more easier to connect network devices, I'm not sure how support will handle trying to instruct customers on port forwarding.


What makes you think port fordwarding is even going to be needed?


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

Surrealone said:


> What makes you think port fordwarding is even going to be needed?


Because there's an Out-Of-Home page on the Stream web server with port forwarding setup (which may be easy to setup automatically with certain routers but will likely require manually setting other routers):
http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=9865387#post9865387


----------



## Surrealone (Dec 8, 2006)

moyekj said:


> Because there's an Out-Of-Home page on the Stream web server with port forwarding setup (which may be easy to setup automatically with certain routers but will likely require manually setting other routers):
> http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=9865387#post9865387


Hummmm to many routers to make this work right. And I have a Roamio not a Stream. But we will see tomorrow. Thanks for the info.


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

Surrealone said:


> And I have a Roamio not a Stream.


 Me too. The Roamio Stream has it's own IP (different than Roamio IP with different MAC) and web server which is what that screen capture is from.


----------



## mvnuenen (Jun 1, 2007)

moyekj said:


> This is on my Roamio Pro that has the 20.3.7 software. My guess is the standalone units haven't got a software upgrade yet if that's what you are looking at.
> Here's a screenshot:


For the life of me I cannot find that Stream information screen in my Roamio Pro. Is it under Settings/Account & System Information? I just got the TiVo App update by the way asking me now if I want to do OOH streaming. So it seems it was rolled out.


----------



## tatergator1 (Mar 27, 2008)

iOS app update now available for OOH streaming. Change log specifically mentions this is not yet available for stand-alone streams.


----------



## brianm729 (Jul 11, 2013)

Just noticed there is an update to the TiVo app in the AppStore with updates for OOH.


----------



## brianm729 (Jul 11, 2013)

Beat me to it


----------



## davezatz (Apr 18, 2002)

Gear Live broke an embargo, probably 7AM. So here are some early details:

Out of home is WiFi only, with LTE expeted in 2014. Android was Q1 but is now Spring. Sucky.

http://cc.bingj.com/cache.aspx?q=If...lang=en-US&w=RpU5A5LyGV8mD-TR7KD330lQ-szZEAgS


----------



## skaggs (Feb 13, 2003)

So, who's going to be the first to post whether streaming is restricted by the CCI byte?


----------



## Tivogre (Jul 12, 2002)

It is restricted. 

You get the message "Streaming is prohibited by the copyright holder while you are away from your home network".

It also did not work on my first try with VPN. 

I didn't have time to experiment much.


----------



## kbmb (Jun 22, 2004)

I can confirm streaming:

- Does NOT work over the cell network (as expected)

- DOES work if you have both an iPhone and iPad and setup a hotspot on your iPhone and connect your iPad to it.

Also, you can download a show while on the cell network it seems.

-Kevin


----------



## supasta (May 6, 2006)

brianm729 said:


> Just noticed there is an update to the TiVo app in the AppStore with updates for OOH.


The update details in the App Store does say somthing along the lines of coming to Stream soon. :up:


----------



## Tivogre (Jul 12, 2002)

kbmb said:


> I can confirm streaming: - Does NOT work over the cell network (as expected) - DOES work if you have both an iPhone and iPad and setup a hotspot on your iPhone and connect your iPad to it. Also, you can download a show while on the cell network it seems. -Kevin


GOOD news, though.

If you START watching a show while "tethered" to the iPad, then turn off the iPad hotspot, the show will continue to stream normally via the iPhones LTE connection.

It seems the limit to wifi outside home is artificially limiting. I'm sure they are taking baby steps.


----------



## kbmb (Jun 22, 2004)

Also, I had to make NO changes to my router to get OOH streaming to work.

My setup is Comcast HSI, SMC gateway in bridge mode, Airport Extreme (4th Gen), Roamio Plus connected via ethernet.

-Kevin


----------



## markp99 (Mar 21, 2002)

kbmb said:


> Also, I had to make NO changes to my router to get OOH streaming to work.
> 
> My setup is Comcast HSI, SMC gateway in bridge mode, Airport Extreme (4th Gen), Roamio Plus connected via ethernet.
> 
> -Kevin


No port changes here too, with a TimeCapsule/Airport. Nice.


----------



## Loach (Jan 11, 2013)

Link to press release. It doesn't offer much in the way of details.


----------



## tivoknucklehead (Dec 12, 2002)

I tried to stream recorded show "The League" from my Roamio Pro to my iphone 5 connected to my work wifi network, clicked "Watch Now" and nothing happened. tried 3 times

I also tried to watch this recorded show via LTE with no success


----------



## Alan_r (Sep 13, 2013)

Damn!
You have to be on your home network to do the initial stream setup, then can go OOH 

Im sitting at work and borrowed one of our iPads and installed the app hoping to slack off a bit today.

...guess Ill have to do actual work instead


----------



## rsnaider (Apr 25, 2002)

Works great, setup both my iPad and iPhone at home after downloading the new version, now in the office on my MiFi streaming shows.


----------



## kbmb (Jun 22, 2004)

Tivo ... proudly responsible for lost productivity at work since 10/24/13!


----------



## tivoknucklehead (Dec 12, 2002)

rsnaider said:


> Works great, setup both my iPad and iPhone at home after downloading the new version, now in the office on my MiFi streaming shows.


does your initial stream from a Roamio Pro have to be done from your home network ?


----------



## kbmb (Jun 22, 2004)

tivoknucklehead said:


> does your initial stream from a Roamio Pro have to be done from your home network ?


The setup in the app does.

-Kevin


----------



## markp99 (Mar 21, 2002)

Tivogre said:


> GOOD news, though.
> 
> If you START watching a show while "tethered" to the iPad, then turn off the iPad hotspot, the show will continue to stream normally via the iPhones LTE connection.
> 
> It seems the limit to wifi outside home is artificially limiting. I'm sure they are taking baby steps.


I wonder the data consumption per hour will be via LTE in this mode. Might just not be feasible for most data plans.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

Surrealone said:


> Question????
> Will I need to do anything on my end for this to start working? I have Jury duty tomorrow and would like to watch my Roamio at the court house.


You're lucky if you can bring it with you. In my county you can't bring in any electronic devices with a camera to the courthouse, so cellphones and tablets have to be left in the car.


----------



## kbmb (Jun 22, 2004)

markp99 said:


> I wonder the data consumption per hour will be via LTE in this mode. Might just not be feasible for most data plans.


I've only got the shared 1GB plan.....so I only tested with it today to see if my setup was working. Normally I wouldn't think of streaming on my LTE plan.

The download sizes over the cell network are:

For "The League" - 30 minute show in HD I get the following choices:
Basic - 183MB
Medium - 326MB
Best - 559MB

For Law & Order SVU, 1 hour show in HD:
Basic - 355MB
Medium - 631MB
Best - 1GB

-Kevin


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

kbmb said:


> I can confirm streaming:
> 
> - Does NOT work over the cell network (as expected)
> 
> ...


SO why is it restricted over the cell network? My cellular speed is typically many, many, many times faster than any public WiFi network.

I still have unlimited 4G data on Verizon. It's rare for me to use a Wi-Fi network since I can get 4G pretty much anywhere in the DC area. I hope when it comes to android that cellular streaming will be enabled. Because having to connect to the WiFi at work or a public WiFi network would not work very well since bandwidth is typically restricted per user.


----------



## brianm729 (Jul 11, 2013)

App is working well so far. All it took was an update from the AppStore. My Roamio did not update as far as I know. You can not stream a show over LTE but you can download it.


----------



## kbmb (Jun 22, 2004)

aaronwt said:


> SO why is it restricted over the cell network? My cellular speed is typically many, many, many times faster than any public WiFi network.


Not sure, especially these days with LTE now everywhere.

-Kevin


----------



## bdraw (Aug 1, 2004)

aaronwt said:


> SO why is it restricted over the cell network? My cellular speed is typically many, many, many times faster than any public WiFi network.


From TiVO pr: "The issue is very low bitrate support. Apple's low bitrate for cellular requirement is below what we can do right now."

To which I asked what the current bitrate is and they replied, 290Kbps to 2Mbps.


----------



## rsnaider (Apr 25, 2002)

From Engadget's website

"Android support and streaming via 4G/LTE is on the schedule next year -- on iOS the minimum supported bandwidth needs more tweaking to meet Apple's maximum bitrate for cellular."


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

mvnuenen said:


> For the life of me I cannot find that Stream information screen in my Roamio Pro. Is it under Settings/Account & System Information? I just got the TiVo App update by the way asking me now if I want to do OOH streaming. So it seems it was rolled out.


In your web browser enter this info

http://Stream IP Address:49152/sysinfo

With the Stream IP address inside the Roamio Plus/Pro. Mine is one higher than the IP address of my Roamio Pro.


----------



## shamilian (Mar 27, 2003)

I know it is a long shot, but has anyone tested any mpeg4 channels since the update ?


----------



## windracer (Jan 3, 2003)

Tivogre said:


> You get the message "Streaming is prohibited by the copyright holder while you are away from your home network".
> 
> It also did not work on my first try with VPN.


Can't say I'm surprised, but that sucks ... it will severely limit its usefulness for me.


----------



## Tex94 (Sep 1, 2013)

It's not working for me. Updated the apps in both ipad and iphone. Connected to a different wifi network but not streaming. The new app tells me I am away from my home network and the Watch Button is no longer grayed out but when I click on it it tells me some functions are not supported. Thoughts? 

I tried deleting apps and reinstalling, rebooting devices, etc. All no good.


----------



## tatergator1 (Mar 27, 2008)

Are you on your home network? Based on previous comments, there is some sort of initial setup that must be completed within your home network.


----------



## Tex94 (Sep 1, 2013)

Tex94 said:


> It's not working for me. Updated the apps in both ipad and iphone. Connected to a different wifi network but not streaming. The new app tells me I am away from my home network and the Watch Button is no longer grayed out but when I click on it it tells me some functions are not supported. Thoughts?
> 
> I tried deleting apps and reinstalling, rebooting devices, etc. All no good.


Ok, just figured it out. After updating the new apps I need to do a setup on the home network and then I can stream outside of the house.


----------



## BayouBoy32 (Sep 19, 2013)

moyekj said:


> This is on my Roamio Pro that has the 20.3.7 software. My guess is the standalone units haven't got a software upgrade yet if that's what you are looking at.
> Here's a screenshot:


Do you need to check Port Forwarding Enabled box? Not checked on my iPad mini. And do you need to forward ports in you router? If so that is not a problem.


----------



## rainwater (Sep 21, 2004)

So you can't stream copy protected channels which sucks but not surprising. And it seems TiVo really doesn't have the adaptive bitrate streaming working at all. It's like they just have a single bitrate stream. It certainly will not replace my Slingbox anytime soon. I really hope they can figure out adaptive streaming one day and until they can provide PC support, it really isn't that interesting to me.


----------



## rainwater (Sep 21, 2004)

BayouBoy32 said:


> Do you need to check Port Forwarding Enabled box? Not checked on my iPad mini. And do you need to forward ports in you router? If so that is not a problem.


I'm guessing it is using UPnP so you probably don't need to forward ports unless your router doesn't support it.


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

Tex94 said:


> Ok, just figured it out. After updating the new apps I need to do a setup on the home network and then I can stream outside of the house.


 That's the step that probably sets up port forwarding or using UPnP like Slingbox. I don't have an iOS device (or Android for that matter) to test this with so can't see what it actually does in terms of port forwarding setup. Somebody else can report on that.

This capability in general is not much use to me unless/until client can be a web browser as I don't have/want a cell phone or tablet.


----------



## bayern_fan (Aug 12, 2013)

Can someone with a Roamio Plus/Pro confirm what is blocked from OOH streaming? Preferably someone on Cablevision, but I imagine anyone with a "copy once" CCI bit channel (like FXX) might do. Thanks in advance!


----------



## rainwater (Sep 21, 2004)

moyekj said:


> That's the step that probably sets up port forwarding or using UPnP like Slingbox. I don't have an iOS device (or Android for that matter) to test this with so can't see what it actually does in terms of port forwarding setup. Somebody else can report on that.


I think ports are already setup. Probably what requiring each device to be setup on the home network does is activate that device for use for streaming outside the network. So you can't just give out your user id/password to anyone to stream from your TiVo.


----------



## SugarBowl (Jan 5, 2007)

windracer said:


> Can't say I'm surprised, but that sucks ... it will severely limit its usefulness for me.


Yeah. really disappointing for us Time Warner folks that pay $100+ per month for television.


----------



## Ryan Nelson (Jan 31, 2011)

OOH Streaming is working great! 
I was a bit surprised it just worked so easily with no fuss - no router config, etc. Nice.


----------



## Kobewan (Jan 27, 2011)

I'm on Cox Cable, not Cablevision, but can confirm that the CCI byte flag that prevents you from downloading a show while you're at home also prevents you from streaming (or downloading of course) while you are OOH. So whatever channels are CCI Byte protected from downloading at home won't be available for you for streaming outside the home. Pretty restrictive for those of us with conservative cablecos, but not surprising as content providers typically want more money from the Cable Co for the rights to deliver their content over the internet. TiVo is being careful to not get sued for "re-broadcasting" content over the internet that the CableCo has marked as restricted.

As far the question about MPEG4 channels, no dice, they still can't be streamed to iOS devices.


----------



## bayern_fan (Aug 12, 2013)

Kobewan said:


> I'm on Cox Cable, not Cablevision, but can confirm that the CCI byte flag that prevents you from downloading a show while you're at home also prevents you from streaming (or downloading of course) while you are OOH. So whatever channels are CCI Byte protected from downloading at home won't be available for you for streaming outside the home. Pretty restrictive for those of us with conservative cablecos, but not surprising as content providers typically want more money from the Cable Co for the rights to deliver their content over the internet. TiVo is being careful to not get sued for "re-broadcasting" content over the internet that the CableCo has marked as restricted.
> 
> As far the question about MPEG4 channels, no dice, they still can't be streamed to iOS devices.


Streaming != copying so the CCI bit shouldn't apply here. Why must they make this so difficult. "Roam freely" in their PR statement is such nonsense.

P.R. Upset with this kind of restrictive nonsense, not you haha


----------



## DeltaOne (Sep 29, 2013)

Streaming worked fine for me. Quality here at work was like blurry SD, while the quality at home on my LAN was like HD. Haven't tried OOH downloading yet.


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

DeltaOne said:


> Streaming worked fine for me. Quality here at work was like blurry SD, while the quality at home on my LAN was like HD. Haven't tried OOH downloading yet.


 That's what I was most curious about - how it deals with and looks with < 2 Mbps streams. Latest Slingbox models do a pretty good job picture wise but remote control press delay can get ridiculous (20 seconds or more). Upstream speed for my ISP level of service is only 2 Mbps and even the top tier is only 5 Mbps.


----------



## Wiggly (Aug 30, 2013)

bayern_fan said:


> Can someone with a Roamio Plus/Pro confirm what is blocked from OOH streaming? Preferably someone on Cablevision, but I imagine anyone with a "copy once" CCI bit channel (like FXX) might do. Thanks in advance!


Something I found interesting is that I am able to watch a live stream of HBO or SHO even though I am not able to watch shows I have recorded from those channels.

I have to say I am impressed with the quality. I am currently on wifi from a coffee shop and the picture looks pretty good on my iPhone.


----------



## bradleys (Oct 31, 2007)

Wiggly said:


> Something I found interesting is that I am able to watch a live stream of HBO or SHO even though I am not able to watch shows I have recorded from those channels.
> 
> I have to say I am impressed with the quality. I am currently on wifi from a coffee shop and the picture looks pretty good on my iPhone.


You are able to stream HBO? That is interesting, others are reporting that channels with the CCI Byte set are restricted.


----------



## Kobewan (Jan 27, 2011)

bayern_fan said:


> Streaming != copying so the CCI bit shouldn't apply here. Why must they make this so difficult. "Roam freely" in their PR statement is such nonsense.
> 
> P.R. Upset with this kind of restrictive nonsense, not you haha


I completely agree that it is nonsense. I was very disappointed to see the little "Watch Now" box in non-clickable grey on my app this morning for a basic cable channel. It is our content that we pay a lot of money for and to restrict us from watching it remotely is wrong. I can understand (maybe) not wanting to allow the ability to output to another full-size TV outside of your home via an HDMI-out adapter, but not allowing personal viewing of your own content on your own device screen is wrong.

I can't really blame TiVo though, since they are just providing the tool. It is the Cable Cos putting the content restriction on. I'm sure TiVo would love it if everyone could stream and download all of their content without restrictions, but we can't realistically expect them to thumb their noses at the Cable Cos and content owners and invite lawsuits.

It's all about the money. The Cable Company sees more screens as a feature of their service and want to charge you for it and the content providers want to be paid for allowing their content to be viewed in everyway possible. Even the Cable Co's and DirecTV are treading fairly lightly here, offering limited channels outside the home on their own Apps, presumably ones they've negotiated the rights with to do so. DISH is the only one throwing caution to the wind with the SlingHopper and they are fighting active lawsuits against the content providers to do so. Our only hope is that those lawsuits go in DISH's favor and the world of on-line viewing opens up, however even then the Cable Co's will still probably restrict the content on third party devices like TiVos to push their own solutions that they can charge fees for.


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

Kobewan said:


> I'm on Cox Cable, not Cablevision, but can confirm that the CCI byte flag that prevents you from downloading a show while you're at home also prevents you from streaming (or downloading of course) while you are OOH. So whatever channels are CCI Byte protected from downloading at home won't be available for you for streaming outside the home.


Ugh. You have GOT to be kidding me.

Time Warner CCI protects *all* their channels except OTA, which means that streaming is *useless* for me.

Hmm. I'm under the 30 day money back guarantee on the TiVo subscription... this is enough to make me consider selling this thing.


----------



## tivoknucklehead (Dec 12, 2002)

Kobewan said:


> I'm on Cox Cable, not Cablevision, but can confirm that the CCI byte flag that prevents you from downloading a show while you're at home also prevents you from streaming (or downloading of course) while you are OOH. So whatever channels are CCI Byte protected from downloading at home won't be available for you for streaming outside the home. Pretty restrictive for those of us with conservative cablecos, but not surprising as content providers typically want more money from the Cable Co for the rights to deliver their content over the internet. TiVo is being careful to not get sued for "re-broadcasting" content over the internet that the CableCo has marked as restricted.
> 
> As far the question about MPEG4 channels, no dice, they still can't be streamed to iOS devices.


I cannot stream or download protected and non protected shows to my iphone 5 on wifi or LTE from my Roamio Pro

and since 90% of my shows are protected and can't be transferred to my PC via desktop plus, even when I get this to work it will be worthless. I'll stick with my slingbox app that lets me watch anything on my Tivo and the quality is great


----------



## jwbelcher (Nov 13, 2007)

LoadStar said:


> Ugh. You have GOT to be kidding me.
> 
> Time Warner CCI protects *all* their channels except OTA, which means that streaming is *useless* for me.
> 
> Hmm. I'm under the 30 day money back guarantee on the TiVo subscription... this is enough to make me consider selling this thing.


Really? OOH was the only reason you bought it? If so, a slingbox is cheaper and much more mature option.


----------



## Kobewan (Jan 27, 2011)

bradleys said:


> You are able to stream HBO? That is interesting, others are reporting that channels with the CCI Byte set are restricted.


I hadn't tried that, only tried recorded programs and they were all greyed out for streaming or downloading while OOH, but I just tried it and you are right! I can watch any channel (except MPEG4) if it is Live, but not a recording.

That's odd...a loophole in the CCI Byte rules? I hope it _is_ a loophole that allows streaming of Live TV and not simply a bug in the software.


----------



## jwbelcher (Nov 13, 2007)

Wiggly said:


> Something I found interesting is that I am able to watch a live stream of HBO or SHO even though I am not able to watch shows I have recorded from those channels.
> 
> I have to say I am impressed with the quality. I am currently on wifi from a coffee shop and the picture looks pretty good on my iPhone.


Does it still force you to start a recording before watching the live stream? If it does, I wonder how that's any different from watching a previously recorded show.


----------



## DeltaOne (Sep 29, 2013)

moyekj said:


> That's what I was most curious about - how it deals with and looks with < 2 Mbps streams. Latest Slingbox models do a pretty good job picture wise but remote control press delay can get ridiculous (20 seconds or more). Upstream speed for my ISP level of service is only 2 Mbps and even the top tier is only 5 Mbps.


I went back and checked -- I thought I had seen quality levels for streaming. Turns out there are three quality levels for OOH downloading -- but I don't see any quality options for streaming.

I thought using pause, play and skip was acceptable -- the response time was okay.


----------



## NYHeel (Oct 7, 2003)

jwbelcher said:


> Does it still force you to start a recording before watching the live stream? If it does, I wonder how that's any different from watching a previously recorded show.


Maybe they've updated the stream to use the tuner without recording the show.


----------



## NYHeel (Oct 7, 2003)

I have to say I'm pleasantly surprised I can download over LTE out of home.


----------



## rainwater (Sep 21, 2004)

moyekj said:


> That's what I was most curious about - how it deals with and looks with < 2 Mbps streams. Latest Slingbox models do a pretty good job picture wise but remote control press delay can get ridiculous (20 seconds or more). Upstream speed for my ISP level of service is only 2 Mbps and even the top tier is only 5 Mbps.


I believe if it is less than 2Mbps it warns you that you should download it instead. I honestly don't think there is any adaptive bitrate streaming involved. I'm not surprised though as Slingbox has spent years perfecting it and based on the quality of the TiVo app itself (it is horribly ugly and the user interface makes little sense), I am not surprised.


----------



## bayern_fan (Aug 12, 2013)

NYHeel said:


> I have to say I'm pleasantly surprised I can download over LTE out of home.


Really? I've been reading that out-of-home streaming/downloading have required a WiFi connection


----------



## Kobewan (Jan 27, 2011)

jwbelcher said:


> Does it still force you to start a recording before watching the live stream? If it does, I wonder how that's any different from watching a previously recorded show.


Yes it does start a recording. Perhaps because you're watching the recording Live, it's technically only being copied once and so you're allowed one viewing remotely as it is happening since it hasn't been fully copied yet? Just a theory, because if you follow the logic through, you can't make sense of it.

I remain hopeful that its a loophole in CCI byte rules. Let's just hope its a loophole that stays open!


----------



## NYHeel (Oct 7, 2003)

bayern_fan said:


> Really? I've been reading that out-of-home streaming/downloading have required a WiFi connection


From what people are saying here, only streaming requires WiFi.


----------



## NYHeel (Oct 7, 2003)

I just checked and Tivo still hasn't fixed the space available bug in the app. Really weird as it seems that app shows about 33% more space used than the Tivo itself. I'm pretty sure it does this for every Roamio.


----------



## jwbelcher (Nov 13, 2007)

Kobewan said:


> I remain hopeful that its a loophole in CCI byte rules. Let's just hope its a loophole that stays open!


I agree with that! Lets not speak of it again


----------



## bradleys (Oct 31, 2007)

I am confused... (Look at me talking about it!)

So you can watch a live stream (live TV'ish) of a protected show, but not a previously recorded version.

Place shifting, but not time shifting.

Interesting...


----------



## mvnuenen (Jun 1, 2007)

aaronwt said:


> In your web browser enter this info
> 
> http://Stream IP Address:49152/sysinfo
> 
> With the Stream IP address inside the Roamio Plus/Pro. Mine is one higher than the IP address of my Roamio Pro.


Thanks!


----------



## bradleys (Oct 31, 2007)

Interesting... I bopped over to a buddies office to pick up his mifi signal and started a stream. I then went back to my office and the video continues on LTE.

The quality is actually MUCH better then I expected it to be!


----------



## bob61 (Apr 23, 2002)

No support for Android OS despite having more than half the mobile market share? Weak sauce TiVo.... 

Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

If streaming live TV does work despite CCI flag, then that would satisfy me. It'd be nice if I could stream recordings, but I'm less concerned about that. I guess I'll have to try it later today. Unfortunately, I grabbed my iPad but didn't know that I'd need to do the setup on the home network first.


----------



## bradleys (Oct 31, 2007)

I think the blame goes to Android on this one... The big players haven't agreed upon an adaptive secure video standard. Apple uses HLS and Android has been very slow in implementing a working HLS solution. From what I have been reading the Android version is still buggy even under 4.2 - but I do hope they get it figured out soon.

TiVo isn't the only one suffering from the pissing match between these two mega companies.


----------



## davezatz (Apr 18, 2002)

bradleys said:


> I think the blame goes to Android on this one...


That's their excuse, anyway... but Netflix, HBO, ESPN, Cablevision, etc seem to have figured something suitable out. I don't think they cared enough at first and then didn't have the skill on hand. But now it appears they're serious, so I'm hopeful they finally deliver. By the by, CEO had indicated 2013 for Android, so this is clearly a slip in their roadmap.


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

rainwater said:


> I believe if it is less than 2Mbps it warns you that you should download it instead. I honestly don't think there is any adaptive bitrate streaming involved. I'm not surprised though as Slingbox has spent years perfecting it and based on the quality of the TiVo app itself (it is horribly ugly and the user interface makes little sense), I am not surprised.


 Can you start watching while it continues downloading? If not then it won't be too useful in download mode either.


----------



## bradleys (Oct 31, 2007)

moyekj said:


> Can you start watching while it continues downloading? If not then it won't be too useful in download mode either.


I just tested it... Yes, you can start watching it during download.

It made me wait about 1 minute before there was enough downloaded to start the video.


----------



## NYHeel (Oct 7, 2003)

davezatz said:


> That's their excuse, anyway... but Netflix, HBO, ESPN, Cablevision, etc seem to have figured something suitable out. I don't think they cared enough at first and then didn't have the skill on hand. But now it appears they're serious, so I'm hopeful they finally deliver. By the by, CEO had indicated 2013 for Android, so this is clearly a slip in their roadmap.


I don't believe the CEO ever intended to say 2013 for Android. I think the interviewer was talking about roaming in general and then Android and Rogers answered him about roaming and it just sounded like he was talking about Android.


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

bradleys said:


> I just tested it... Yes, you can start watching it during download.
> 
> It made me wait about 1 minute before there was enough downloaded to start the video.


 That's good, thanks for testing. Now it has sparked my interest a lot more. I would envision letting it start downloading for 15 minutes or so and then start watching for uninterrupted viewing + ability to skip commercials etc. Luckily I don't have the CCI nonsense to worry about from my cable company.


----------



## davezatz (Apr 18, 2002)

NYHeel said:


> I don't believe the CEO ever intended to say 2013 for Android. I think the interviewer was talking about roaming in general and then Android and Rogers answered him about roaming and it just sounded like he was talking about Android.


Both publicly and privately I've heard Android in 2013 on multiple occasions, starting in 2012. Jason Nealis of RCN was also banking on 2013 based on his collaboration with TiVo and was upset when it was pushed to 2014. But it is what it is.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

davezatz said:


> Both publicly and privately I've heard Android in 2013 on multiple occasions, starting in 2012. Jason Nealis of RCN was also banking on 2013 based on his collaboration with TiVo and was upset when it was pushed to 2014. But it is what it is.


The slip to 2014 certainly doesn't help the marketing of it. I heard a Roamio ad on WTOP this morning. The ad mentions iOS only for the OOH streaming. Apparently other people heard it too and someone asked me about it work. But they don't use Apple devices and they were wondering about Android support. I told them that if that was very important to them that there is no guarantee that Android streaming will ever come. That they should buy based on the capabilities now.


----------



## davezatz (Apr 18, 2002)

davezatz said:


> Both publicly and privately I've heard Android in 2013 on multiple occasions, starting in 2012. Jason Nealis of RCN was also banking on 2013 based on his collaboration with TiVo and was upset when it was pushed to 2014. But it is what it is.


I went through some of my Twitter exchanges with Jason... as of August he was still thinking late fall. After his September pow-wow with TiVo, he said Q1 2014. Q4 2013 is what I'd been hearing for several months as well, until his tweet with the revised schedule. Q1 and Spring do overlap, but somehow it now seems further out with today's guidance.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/370363709413416960

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/380325716292042752


----------



## Wiggly (Aug 30, 2013)

bradleys said:


> You are able to stream HBO? That is interesting, others are reporting that channels with the CCI Byte set are restricted.


Actually, I just tried it again and was unable to stream the main HBO-HD channel program currently on the air (a documentary called Life According to Sam). I received a copyright message. I am still able to stream the show currently on the main SHO-HD channel (a movie called DeadHeads). I then tried HBO2-HD and was able to stream the movie Argo and was also able to stream the movie Match Point on HBO-Signature HD. So very weird results.

And yes, it does start a recording for each stream so I don't see how that is different than watching previously recorded shows?

I am on Xfinity in CO for what that is worth.


----------



## bradleys (Oct 31, 2007)

Wiggly said:


> Actually, I just tried it again and was unable to stream the main HBO-HD channel program currently on the air (a documentary called Life According to Sam). I received a copyright message. I am still able to stream the show currently on the main SHO-HD channel (a movie called DeadHeads). I then tried HBO2-HD and was able to stream the movie Argo and was also able to stream the movie Match Point on HBO-Signature HD. So very weird results.
> 
> And yes, it does start a recording for each stream so I don't see how that is different than watching previously recorded shows?
> 
> I am on Xfinity in CO for what that is worth.


It sounds like they are differentiating between Place Shifting and Time Shifting as it relates to making / using a copy.

I do not know enough about to CCI language to understand if the rules could be interpreted in this way. Is there existing case law? Was this a directive to TiVo? Is TiVo being overly cautious?

We just do not know at this point.


----------



## atmuscarella (Oct 11, 2005)

bradleys said:


> I think the blame goes to Android on this one... The big players haven't agreed upon an adaptive secure video standard. Apple uses HLS and Android has been very slow in implementing a working HLS solution. From what I have been reading the Android version is still buggy even under 4.2 - but I do hope they get it figured out soon.
> 
> TiVo isn't the only one suffering from the pissing match between these two mega companies.


If TiVo streaming to Android is going to require Android 4.2 or even something newer then there really isn't allot of rush to get Android support up and running as the vast majority of Android devices are running something older than 4.2.


----------



## bradleys (Oct 31, 2007)

atmuscarella said:


> If TiVo streaming to Android is going to require Android 4.2 or even something newer then there really isn't allot of rush to get Android support up and running as the vast majority of Android devices are running something older than 4.2.


We do not *KNOW *that it will require 4.2, however Aereo finally released their streaming Android app and it does require 4.2 presumably for that reason.

http://www.engadget.com/2013/10/22/aereo-android-app/


----------



## davezatz (Apr 18, 2002)

atmuscarella said:


> If TiVo streaming to Android is going to require Android 4.2 or even something newer then there really isn't allot of rush to get Android support up and running as the vast majority of Android devices are running something older than 4.2.


At CES, I was told there was stuff in 4.0 (and revs above) they needed... Can't tell you if that's changed, but it wouldn't surprise me if they switched the team and approach up.



bradleys said:


> I do not know enough about to CCI language to understand if the rules could be interpreted in this way. Is there existing case law? Was this a directive to TiVo? Is TiVo being overly cautious? We just do not know at this point.


Yeah, not clear if this is a CableLabs mandate for CableCARD certification or TiVo being conservative to limit blowback. From their support site, for both live and recorded content outside the home:

http://support.tivo.com/app/answers/detail/a_id/2762/



> Content with copy protection cannot be streamed using the Out-of-Home Streaming feature. Only non-copy-protected ("0x00-Copy freely") can be viewed. See Questions about copy protection for more information about copy-protection.


----------



## skaggs (Feb 13, 2003)

> Content with copy protection cannot be streamed using the Out-of-Home Streaming feature. Only non-copy-protected ("0x00Copy freely") can be viewed. See Questions about copy protection for more information about copy-protection.


This makes the stream function useless for those of us with TWC.

Makes no sense for me to upgrade from my two Premieres.

Slingbox is the better option.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

The fact that you can stream CCI protected content live seems like a bug. I wouldn't be surprised if it's "fixed" via an update very soon.

Personally I'm a little disappointed that they restrict OOH streaming by the CCI byte, but not surprised. There are no rules in the CableCARD spec about OOH streaming, nor is there a precedent, so TiVo probably had to take a conservative approach to prevent from being sued. Hopefully they are at least in talks with CableLabs about possibly opening this up in the future.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

skaggs said:


> This makes the stream function useless for those of us with TWC.
> 
> Makes no sense for me to upgrade from my two Premieres.
> 
> Slingbox is the better option.


TWC could screw over Slingbox users too if they really wanted. If they started requiring the use of boxes that only have HDMI ports then the analog hole would be closed and you'd be in the same boat. While some Slingboxes do have HDMI inputs they can not sling channels which have HDCP enabled, and when a channel has the CCI byte set the HDMI output will have HDCP, so you'd be in the same boat.


----------



## davezatz (Apr 18, 2002)

Dan203 said:


> TWC could screw over Slingbox users too if they really wanted. If they started requiring the use of boxes that only have HDMI ports then the analog hole would be closed and you'd be in the same boat. While some Slingboxes do have HDMI inputs they can not sling channels which have HDCP enabled, and when a channel has the CCI byte set the HDMI output will have HDCP, so you'd be in the same boat.


Eh, that's trivial to get around. Many HDMI hubs do the handshake and then there are widgets that do the handshake and convert from digital to analog. More effort, more smarts, and more money required, but entirely doable. And good luck TWC or anyone else replacing all boxes with HDMI-only output. There's a lot of folks still who don't have compatible TVs...


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

I think they could also use Macrovision on the analog outputs to prevent Slingboxes from working correctly.

Of course there are workarounds, but it would still make the product less appealing to the average consumer.


----------



## jwbelcher (Nov 13, 2007)

davezatz said:


> Both publicly and privately I've heard Android in 2013 on multiple occasions, starting in 2012. Jason Nealis of RCN was also banking on 2013 based on his collaboration with TiVo and was upset when it was pushed to 2014. But it is what it is.


Kind of like the DirecTivo announcements back in 2008...


----------



## jwbelcher (Nov 13, 2007)

Dan203 said:


> TWC could screw over Slingbox users too if they really wanted. If they started requiring the use of boxes that only have HDMI ports then the analog hole would be closed and you'd be in the same boat. While some Slingboxes do have HDMI inputs they can not sling channels which have HDCP enabled, and when a channel has the CCI byte set the HDMI output will have HDCP, so you'd be in the same boat.


The whole thing is such a double standard now that TWC allow their TV apps to stream out-of-home.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Obviously they do this on purpose. They want to make it as inconvenient as possible for their customers to use any device they don't rent directly from them.


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

bob61 said:


> No support for Android OS despite having more than half the mobile market share? Weak sauce TiVo....


Old news...


----------



## davezatz (Apr 18, 2002)

Bierboy said:


> Old news...


But especially relevant _today_.


----------



## rsnaider (Apr 25, 2002)

Should I be able to stream from my other boxes? When I choose another box I get an error that the box is not configured for streaming.

I can stream from those boxes while on my home network.


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

rsnaider said:


> Should I be able to stream from my other boxes? When I choose another box I get an error that the box is not configured for streaming.


 They probably have to be running 20.3.7 software to work, so if they are series 4 units without 20.3.7 software that might explain it.


----------



## rsnaider (Apr 25, 2002)

Hopefully you are right and for now still waiting for the fall update on my other boxes.


----------



## overFEDEXed (Nov 11, 2002)

bayern_fan said:


> Really? I've been reading that out-of-home streaming/downloading have required a WiFi connection


I tried to stream over cellular on my 5S iPhone, no go. I tried my 4S, Jailbroken, with My3G (tricks the app into thinking it's on WiFi) and it works.

I'm on Cox cable and don't know what is CCI Byte protected so..."How it's Made, Pawn stars, Breaking Bad all work.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Someone else mentioned that you can download over LTE and then start watching the show after it's buffered a few minutes. Not quite as flexible as streaming, but a good alternative for when you don't have access to wifi.


----------



## mike1273 (Feb 29, 2004)

My JB 4S with My3G will not stream over the phone system. Any tricks?

I have to use TetherMe with the 4S and hot spot to my iPad.


----------



## overFEDEXed (Nov 11, 2002)

Dan203 said:


> Someone else mentioned that you can download over LTE and then start watching the show after it's buffered a few minutes. Not quite as flexible as streaming, but a good alternative for when you don't have access to wifi.


Thanks Dan,

I see a new thread started about it. I wish that I had a JB LTE iPhone 5, to test with. My 4S won't do LTE, but on 3G/4G, it will stream and download over cellular.


----------



## overFEDEXed (Nov 11, 2002)

mike1273 said:


> My JB 4S with My3G will not stream over the phone system. Any tricks?
> 
> I have to use TetherMe with the 4S and hot spot to my iPad.


Mike,

Go into My3G settings, then click on "Tivo" in the list. You will then see a green check mark next to it. Then hit the little blue arrow and hit the "Use Direct Flag" to turn it on.

Let me know if you get it to work.


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

rsnaider said:


> Should I be able to stream from my other boxes? When I choose another box I get an error that the box is not configured for streaming.
> 
> I can stream from those boxes while on my home network.


From:
http://support.tivo.com/app/answers/detail/a_id/2762/



> NOTE: You must complete out-of-home streaming setup separately for each TiVo device you want to use.


----------



## bradleys (Oct 31, 2007)

I suspect that means you need to run setup for each IOS device you want to use. At least that is how I read it.

I can stream from my Roamio, but of course I cannot stream from my Premiere yet. I expect that after the fall update it will open up to both platforms.


----------



## rsnaider (Apr 25, 2002)

I tried running Setup 4 times and I can still only stream from my Roamio.

I guess like others have mentioned the fall update might solve this issue as even the instructions above only mention Roamio boxes for now.


----------



## bradleys (Oct 31, 2007)

IT WILL NOT STREAM FROM YOUR PREMIERE!

That is the point I was trying to make, the Premiere itself will need and update that is supposed to be available in a few weeks.

There is nothing wrong with your setup!


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

bradleys said:


> I suspect that means you need to run setup for each IOS device you want to use. At least that is how I read it.


 Yes, that makes more sense. They want to verify a device within your home before letting you use it out of the home to help prevent possible unauthorized use.


----------



## cherry ghost (Sep 13, 2005)

Margaret posted some good info on Twitter



IN home, the bitrate is not adaptive, it is 2.2 Mbit/sec. OUT of home it can go as low as 290 Kbit/s, and up to 1.2 Mbit/s

To do cellular streaming, Apple needs us to go as low as 64 Kbit/sec (audio-only). We'll get there next year.

If you download remotely instead of stream, "Best" is 2.2 Mbit/sec, and 1 hour of video takes about 1.1G.

"Medium" remote download is 1.2 Mbit/s and about 640M for an hour of video.

"Basic" on iPad is 800 Kbit/s, and 440M per hour of video; "Basic" on iPhone is 600 Kbit/s and 360M per hour.


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

That is good info. Looks like my ISP upload limit of 2 Mbps may not be much of an issue after all. For my Slingbox 350 video quality looks OK down to about 600 Kbps but anything below that is pretty awful.

For those that have used OOH streaming quite a bit already, what are the control delays like? For bad connections Sling can have several seconds of lag (I've seen it up to 20 seconds for poor connection speeds).


----------



## bradleys (Oct 31, 2007)

I spent most of the night at a friends house playing around with the app.

Controls are just like local streaming, no delay. It seems like it is buffering and all the control is being handled on the iPad - at least that is how it feels.

Nothing like the delay you get from slingbox.

I think my only real disappointment is that you can only serve one device at a time. I get it, upload speed is going to be the bottleneck - but it predict conflicts!


----------



## macevedo (Oct 23, 2005)

After the app update I can stream Out of Home but now I can't In Home. LOL, shouldn't I be having problems with the NEW stuff?

I was also able to set it up from my brothers network, without having to be in-home to get it to work.


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

davezatz said:


> But especially relevant _today_.


My point is continually repeating the same old crap isn't gonna change anything...exercise in futility.


----------



## mike1273 (Feb 29, 2004)

overFEDEXed said:


> Mike,
> 
> Go into My3G settings, then click on "Tivo" in the list. You will then see a green check mark next to it. Then hit the little blue arrow and hit the "Use Direct Flag" to turn it on.
> 
> Let me know if you get it to work.


I tried all combinations of My3G settings with no luck.

Any other ideas.

Thanks!


----------



## bradleys (Oct 31, 2007)

I documented a built in work around.

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=510477


----------



## RustySTL (Feb 27, 2007)

I'm trying to download over LTE and it's painfully slow, much slower than what I would have expected with LTE. And usually it will just disconnect and stop. I'm downloading an SD program on the Basic setting.
When it disconnects I get the message "Box Not Responding - Your box is not responding. Press "OK" to retry the connection."
I'm wondering if it's something at home with the box, router or just the LTE network where I'm at.


----------



## bradleys (Oct 31, 2007)

What is your upload speed at home? Who is your internet provider?


----------



## overFEDEXed (Nov 11, 2002)

bradleys said:


> I documented a built in work around.
> 
> http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=510477


Thanks for that. It works great.
It also gives me another option, when I'm using my 5S.


----------



## jmpage2 (Jan 21, 2004)

Anybody else tried to stream out of the local network and receive the message "out of home streaming is disabled - contact your cable provider"?

I tried it at a Starbucks and it failed with above error.


----------



## bradleys (Oct 31, 2007)

jmpage2 said:


> Anybody else tried to stream out of the local network and receive the message "out of home streaming is disabled - contact your cable provider"?
> 
> I tried it at a Starbucks and it failed with above error.


Ouch! Who is your cable provider?


----------



## jmpage2 (Jan 21, 2004)

bradleys said:


> Ouch! Who is your cable provider?


Comcast.


----------



## lickwid (Oct 2, 2005)

jmpage2 said:


> Comcast.


I have Comcast, I'll give it a shot today and check back. I setup it up last night when I got home from work. Disconnected from WiFi and was able to do it via Verizon LTE. This was on my iPhone 5S. Quality was pretty good, comparable to connecting to my friend's Slingbox 500. I'll try it again today when I'm running errands.

I download first, wait a few minutes, then start playback. Is a nice workaround to get "streaming" to work.


----------



## chrislemasters (Jan 13, 2007)

jmpage2 said:


> Anybody else tried to stream out of the local network and receive the message "out of home streaming is disabled - contact your cable provider"?
> 
> I tried it at a Starbucks and it failed with above error.


SOLVED! Yes, I had this (I have Cox). I bet you have more than one TiVo and you are connect to the non-ROAMIO on the iphone app. Just select a different TiVo. Voila! It works.:up:


----------



## jmpage2 (Jan 21, 2004)

chrislemasters said:


> SOLVED! Yes, I had this (I have Cox). I bet you have more than one TiVo and you are connect to the non-ROAMIO on the iphone app. Just select a different TiVo. Voila! It works.:up:


I only have one main TiVo but I do have two Minis. I don't believe the Mini was selected but I can't completely rule it out.

I tried streaming a 2nd time at a different Starbucks location (yep, I drink a lot of coffee) and this time it worked, although it stopped streaming after about 60 seconds (the playback was simply showing a static image even though it still showed wi-fi connected).

Perhaps Starbucks just has really restrictive or really crappy Wi-fi connectivity.


----------



## ShoutingMan (Jan 6, 2008)

I just tried it. It works but quality is terrible. I got 2 boxes for video quality. At home I've got Fios, with 5 Mpbs upload. I'm watching from another home network, with about 5 Mbps. Not sure this will any practical value, especially on dodgy airport or hotel wifi, which is where I'd want it.

And I think this update caused problems with the download to iPad feature. I've not able to download shows normally the past couple days. Hopefully I can get that working soon; that's an important feature for me.

Hopefully some minor bugs that when will get fixed soon.


----------



## Devx (Jun 1, 2006)

Just to repeat/add, streaming from the Premiere does work while using the Stream built-in to the Roamio. Admittedly, I'm playing an active download but it works via Comcast. I'm streaming from my Elite right now over LTE and the scrub bar is filling in faster than the show is playing and gaining on me.

I'm still thinking LTE is best for this. Wifi will be hit or miss depending on location.


----------



## jmpage2 (Jan 21, 2004)

ShoutingMan said:


> I just tried it. It works but quality is terrible. I got 2 boxes for video quality. At home I've got Fios, with 5 Mpbs upload. I'm watching from another home network, with about 5 Mbps. Not sure this will any practical value, especially on dodgy airport or hotel wifi, which is where I'd want it.
> 
> And I think this update caused problems with the download to iPad feature. I've not able to download shows normally the past couple days. Hopefully I can get that working soon; that's an important feature for me.
> 
> Hopefully some minor bugs that when will get fixed soon.


The hot ticket in those situations with dodgy wi-fi would be to download enough of the program to begin playback. At low quality you would be able to start playing back in just a few minutes if other posts are correct.

This is a big advantage over Sling. When Sling is crappy because of network quality there's not a damn thing you can do about it.


----------



## RustySTL (Feb 27, 2007)

bradleys said:


> What is your upload speed at home? Who is your internet provider?


Upload speed is 3Mb and I have Charter. I haven't had a chance to see if I can stream away from home yet.


----------



## southerndoc (Apr 5, 2003)

ShoutingMan said:


> I just tried it. It works but quality is terrible. I got 2 boxes for video quality. At home I've got Fios, with 5 Mpbs upload. I'm watching from another home network, with about 5 Mbps. Not sure this will any practical value, especially on dodgy airport or hotel wifi, which is where I'd want it.
> 
> And I think this update caused problems with the download to iPad feature. I've not able to download shows normally the past couple days. Hopefully I can get that working soon; that's an important feature for me.
> 
> Hopefully some minor bugs that when will get fixed soon.


The first time I streamed away from home I had only 2 boxes. A few minutes later it was pegged out. (I have 20 Mbps upstream.)

Maybe it takes a couple times to configure it correctly?


----------



## sleepdragon (May 22, 2010)

I am having problem with OOH streaming as well..
When using the LTE work around, I tried to start a new download but stuck on calculating
When connecting to outside WIFI, I got stuck on setting up your streaming session..

Do I need to enable upnp or port trigger or port forwarding on my router??
My Roamio Plus is connected directly to my router


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

jmpage2 said:


> The hot ticket in those situations with dodgy wi-fi would be to download enough of the program to begin playback. At low quality you would be able to start playing back in just a few minutes if other posts are correct.
> 
> This is a big advantage over Sling. When Sling is crappy because of network quality there's not a damn thing you can do about it.


But If you are in an area with good cellular, then it is never crappy. Here in the dc area with Verizon LTE, I get 4 g almost everywhere. Even down several subfloors in buildings without cellular reinforcement. It's extremely rare for me not to have a 4 G signal in this area. And even on the rare times that I drop to 3 g the slingbox streams Fine as long as it uses sd quality.


----------



## jmpage2 (Jan 21, 2004)

aaronwt said:


> But If you are in an area with good cellular, then it is never crappy. Here in the dc area with Verizon LTE, I get 4 g almost everywhere. Even down several subfloors in buildings without cellular reinforcement. It's extremely rare for me not to have a 4 G signal in this area. And even on the rare times that I drop to 3 g the slingbox streams Fine as long as it uses sd quality.


I'm a communications engineer who used to travel for work extensively. I have never been to any city that did not have plenty of crappy coverage areas, or areas that show a strong signal but in fact deliver a terrible one.


----------



## bradleys (Oct 31, 2007)

On the other hand, it is almost impossible to find a place that has complimentary wifi anymore. Restaurants, the ice center during figure skating practice, I have been looking for wifi since release trying to test functionality - nothing.

I finally went to a friends house to the other day.

I am sure glad I have LTE on my tablet!


----------



## mike1273 (Feb 29, 2004)

overFEDEXed said:


> Thanks for that. It works great.
> It also gives me another option, when I'm using my 5S.


Using 3G Unrestrictor with my jailbroken 4S, I am able to stream over 4G.

Even the copy once channels on Suddenlink.


----------



## overFEDEXed (Nov 11, 2002)

mike1273 said:


> Using 3G Unrestrictor with my jailbroken 4S, I am able to stream over 4G.
> 
> Even the copy once channels on Suddenlink.


I was using 3G Unrestrictor, until I switched to My3G.
I'm glad that you got it working.

I'm using my 5S now, so no JB fun for me.
It's funny how you get use to so much freedom and so many extra features, then you just do without. Oh well.


----------



## ShoutingMan (Jan 6, 2008)

ShoutingMan said:


> I just tried it. It works but quality is terrible. I got 2 boxes for video quality. At home I've got Fios, with 5 Mpbs upload. I'm watching from another home network, with about 5 Mbps. Not sure this will any practical value, especially on dodgy airport or hotel wifi, which is where I'd want it.
> 
> And I think this update caused problems with the download to iPad feature. I've not able to download shows normally the past couple days. Hopefully I can get that working soon; that's an important feature for me.
> 
> Hopefully some minor bugs that when will get fixed soon.


Following up on my previous post: I tried streaming an episode of Robot Chicken. It started it low quality, but partway through it noticeably improved. Perhaps there some buffering happening in the background. So, streaming is more useful than it first seemed. (Not amazing, but better than nothing)

I later successfully downloaded, via OOH, a full hour of Shark Tank at medium quality (600MB). I watched a previously downloaded copy of The Michael J Fox show, and it kept downloading in the background. I started watching about the Shark Tank halfway through its download. It completed downloading while I watched, and was able to view the whole episode without issue.

This was a very positive experience. I'm hopeful that when I get back home, I'll be able to download shows directly, quickly and easily again.


----------



## Devx (Jun 1, 2006)

sleepdragon said:


> I am having problem with OOH streaming as well..
> When using the LTE work around, I tried to start a new download but stuck on calculating
> When connecting to outside WIFI, I got stuck on setting up your streaming session..
> 
> ...


Do you know what your internet provider upload speed is on the Tivo network? Shouldn't have to change any settings on the router.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

jmpage2 said:


> I'm a communications engineer who used to travel for work extensively. I have never been to any city that did not have plenty of crappy coverage areas, or areas that show a strong signal but in fact deliver a terrible one.


One of the places I can get bad coverage is if I go near the Secret Service building. Everyone seems to lose signals there but everyone also says that it is because they are actually doing something to block the signals. WHich makes sense because there used to be no issue, and then one day everyone started having issues getting a cellular signal.

With Verizon 4G being in the 700Mhz spectrum, it penetrates buildings very easily. In many places where I can easily get 4G, I cannot get a 3G signal. I don't go everywhere in the DC area but I do go in many of the areas. And I get superb coverage from Verizon 4G. As I said even several sub floors down in building without cellular reinforcement. It might be only one or two bars but that is more than enough to stream from my SLingBox. If the building has cellular reinforcement, I will get five bars of 4G and 3G in the sub levels of the buildings.

Although each year more and more buildings add Distributed Antenna Systems to give good cellular signals to every one. The federal agency I'm a contractor with just signed a contract with my company to outfit another one of their buildings with a DAS for cellular reinforcement. Many people have cellular issues in that building, even on the upper floors, but I have no issues in that building with Verizon.


----------

